# Keyboard suggestions



## froz (Oct 23, 2011)

Wife is looking for keyboard. I'm not a fan of the things so haven't really looked into them. Do they make USB keyboards or just bluetooth? Any recommendations while running CM9?

TIA


----------



## colt223 (Apr 19, 2012)

One of my TP's came with the HP Bluetooth keyboard that was made for the TP. It works great in CM9, but I rarely use it with the TP, mostly just use on my laptop when watching movies.
A USB keyboard would not work without a hassle with cables and a y-adapter and a power source, as the TP USB port does not provide power. So bluetooth is really the best option.


----------



## ron64 (Dec 20, 2011)

I use the Logitech Tablet Keyboard for Android 3.0+. I like it because it comes with a slipcase that tents out into a stand for use with the keyboard. Fairly easy to carry in a bag with the Touchpad, and a little more roomy than the keyboards that are built into cases.


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

froz said:


> Do they make USB keyboards or just bluetooth? Any recommendations while running CM9?


Bluetooth are the most straight forward to the Touchpad. When pairing you may need to type the pairing code on both the touchpad and keyboard < that took awhile to learn this. I like using a USB keyboard, but it takes an OTG w/ power cable to make it work. I use a USB wireless mouse/keyboard combo < yes! it works on OTG with CM9 nightly.


----------



## froz (Oct 23, 2011)

thanks everyone. appreciate the advice


----------



## fredgar (May 1, 2012)

Zagg makes a good Bluetooth kb. I have one for my daughters galaxy tab and it works great. Best part is you don't have to charge it but about 3 times a year. Yes a year.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

check this out

http://bensoutlet.com/products/logitech-bluetooth

I've been eyeing one, just haven't bit the bullet on it


----------



## wineaux (Aug 28, 2012)

Check your local Target for an iHome iDM5 Bluetooth wireless keyboard / speakers that they have on clearance. It was originally $99.95, but I found it for only $ 29.95! It's not battery powered, but it's also a speakerphone, so it should make using Skype really easy, as well as other microphone based apps. The DCPI for the keyboard is :057 00 0324. Your mileage may vary on cost and availability because every Target does clearance markdowns differently, and your local stores may be out of stock on the item.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

froz said:


> Wife is looking for keyboard. I'm not a fan of the things so haven't really looked into them. Do they make USB keyboards or just bluetooth? Any recommendations while running CM9?
> 
> TIA


Hi Tia

I've been using the Logitech Bluetooth Tablet Keyboard for almost as long as I have had my tablet. Its been great and really a solid build, I have dropped it several dozen times. I am still using the original set of batteries it came with too. The first time you use it you will need to pair it and type in four digits from the keyboard. After that you just need to turn it on and it pairs automatically. It also puts itself to sleep when you are not using it but when you click a key it wakes up and reconnects. I like the design of the other logitech one but its not designed to fit our tablet






Looks like you can pick them up for about $40 on ebay.
http://www.ebay.ca/i...#ht_1140wt_1151


----------



## halejohn3 (Jan 5, 2012)

Has anyone had any success getting a Microsoft wireless Arc keyboard to wok with an OTG cable and powered or a solar powered hub? I love the size and design of the keyboard but can't get it to work?


----------



## Hand-Check (Nov 11, 2012)

I have 6 different Bluetooth keyboards, 4 of which I use with a TouchPad on a regular basis.

The only Bluetooth keyboard that I was never able to get working was the HP iPAQ. It seems to be missing some tag or ID that tells the world that it's a keyboard -- it pairs, but as an "Other" device (both in Android and webOS).

The HP Bluetooth keyboard for the TouchPad works beautifully, as does the cheap folding BT keyboard I purchased on eBay (under $15 new), and as does the flexible, "roll-up" rubber keyboard (under $15 used).

The pleasant surprise is that my Think Outside StowAway accordion-style folding keyboard now works flawlessly. Earlier versions of Android (CM7 and early CM9) had problems with this keyboard getting lost every minute or so, and it would just start repeating a lower-case "s" character until another key was pressed. All better now, thank you. These keyboards are getting harder to find, but are the coolest full-sized keyboard that can fold up and fit in a shirt pocket (if you're that much of a geek).

Hope this helps.


----------

